# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçilerin oy kullanma problemi çözüldü

## ceydaaa

Yurt dışı seçmenin oy kullanmasına yönelik yasanın getirdiği düzenlemeler şöyle: 

Yurt dışı seçmen listeleri, yurt dışında sandık kurulmasına karar verilen temsilciliklerin görev çevreleri gözetilerek ve yurt dışı seçmen kütüğü esas alınarak Yüksek Seçim Kurulunca oluşturulacak ve elektronik ortamda ilan edilecek. 

Yurt dışı seçmenlerin oy kullanmasında; sandık, gümrük kapılarında oy kullanma veya elektronik oylama yöntemlerinin birlikte veya ayrı ayrı uygulanmasına, seçim türüne ve yabancı ülkenin durumuna göre, Dışişleri Bakanlığının görüşü alınarak Yüksek Seçim Kurulunca karar verilecek. 

Yurt dışı seçmen kütüğüne kayıtlı seçmenlerin oy kullanmalarına yönelik iş ve işlemlerde, Dışişleri Bakanlığının bilişim alt yapısından faydalanılabilecek. Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Yüksek Seçim Kurulunun belirleyeceği usul ve esaslar doğrultusunda, kullanılacak olan bilişim alt yapısının oluşturulması ve güvenliği için gerekli tedbirleri alacak. 

Yurt dışı seçmen kütüğüne kayıtlı bulunan seçmenler, yurt dışı temsilciliklerde ve ihtiyaç duyulması halinde yerel makamların uygun göreceği diğer yerlerde kurulacak seçim sandıklarında seçimin yapılacağı günün kırkbeş gün öncesinden başlamak üzere, Yüksek Seçim Kurulunca belirlenen usul ve esaslar çerçevesinde düzenlenen oy verme gün takvimine göre, seçim gününden önceki yedinci gün saat 17.00'a kadar oy kullanabilecek. 

SANDIK KURULU 
Hangi yurt dışı temsilciliğinde ve mahalde sandık kurulacağı, sandık kurulunun hangi görevlilerden oluşturulacağı Dışişleri Bakanlığının görüşü alınarak Yüksek Seçim Kurulunca belirlenecek. Bu belirlemeye göre; sandık kurulu başkan ve üyelerinin seçimi Yurt Dışı İlçe Seçim Kurulunca yapılacak. Sandık kurulu bir başkan, bir kamu görevlisi üye ve son milletvekili genel seçiminde Türkiye genelinde en çok oy alan üç siyasi partinin bildirdikleri birer isimden oluşacak ve aynı usulle yedek üye seçilecek. 

MAVİ KARTLILARIN KAYITLARI 
Doğumla Türk vatandaşı olup da çıkma izni almak suretiyle Türk vatandaşlığını kaybedenler ve bunların 5901 sayılı Kanunun 28'inci maddesinde belirtilen altsoyları, Genel Müdürlükçe elektronik ortamda tutulan Mavi Kartlılar Kütüğüne kaydedilecek. Bu Kütüğe kaydedilenler, her türlü nüfus olaylarını yurt içinde nüfus müdürlüklerine, yurt dışında ise dış temsilciliklere beyan etmekle yükümlü olacak.

kaynak : radikal

----------

